
Tesla V100 Inside Wind Power Plant [video] - 3xa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlZ2KmLvpZE
======
nabla9
I upvoted because this seems so strange and meaningless. Maybe somebody can
explain why it can be economic to scatter their servers all over the
countryside? It's not like the cost of transferring renewable electricity is
the issue here. I would think that maintenance, data transfer etc. are more
costly.

First I thought that it just demonstrates portability, but
[https://examesh.de/en/](https://examesh.de/en/) really does this

>AI Docker Instances in Wind Power Plants -We only operate Instances in green
power plants, as our short video shows.

>Small RE plants, such as our Nordtank 600 60/43 with 600 kWp, are equipped
with only one Edge Data Center (EDC). Two servers are currently installed in
each EDC, each providing three Instances. Larger RE plants, however, can be
equipped with two, three, four or even more
EDCs.[https://examesh.de/en/faqs/#faq-4490](https://examesh.de/en/faqs/#faq-4490)

~~~
3xa
The issue we are tackling is the Renewable Energy Sources Act (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Renewable_Energy_Source...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Renewable_Energy_Sources_Act))
in Germany. As of 2021 up to 6.000 wind turbines drop out and will no longer
earn enough money from selling their energy. Therefore they must be switched
off. With our EDC we are able to provide the operator with a second revenue
stream.

The economic effect: Continued operation of the wind turbine. The EDC only
uses ~5% of the generated power. ~95% of green electricity will be fed to the
grid.

Side effect: Preparing for the upcoming need of Edge Data Centers.

~~~
nabla9
The point I don't understand why EDC's have to be located in the turbines.

As far as I understand, Germany has good energy market. You can build
datacenter where it is the most economic and buy the electricity from the
supplier. The cost of locating data centers this ineffectively must make the
network cost and maintenance very expensive.

~~~
3xa
See Section "Why in RE Plants?": [https://examesh.de/en/edge-
dc/](https://examesh.de/en/edge-dc/) and [https://examesh.de/en/fact-checking-
the-renewable-energy-sou...](https://examesh.de/en/fact-checking-the-
renewable-energy-sources-act/)

